# Telecommunications assembly circuit board , ....



## kuma (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all , how are things ?
I just came across this and was wandering , I don't suppose anybody can lay their hands on a few of these ?
Will pay shipping!! :lol: 
rofl
All the best and kind regards to all ,
Chris

http://www.nasa.gov/news/special/programmable_logic_conference.html


----------



## NoIdea (Oct 5, 2011)

I want one :mrgreen: 

Deano


----------



## Geo (Oct 5, 2011)

ahhh, its just another piece of junk. if your gonna wish, just wish for the money. :lol:


----------



## Claudie (Oct 5, 2011)

Money? Get the Gold, money isn't real ya know....


----------



## Geo (Oct 5, 2011)

yea, maybe not but it will pay for the T-bone i like so much. whoever said money cant buy you love didnt know where to shop. :lol:


----------



## wrecker45 (Oct 5, 2011)

t-bone nothing like the 1 1/2 inch thick prime rib steaks i have up here. :mrgreen:


----------



## kuma (Oct 7, 2011)

Geo said:


> ahhh, its just another piece of junk. if your gonna wish, just wish for the money. :lol:



Lol's , I can't save or even spend cash wisely , the problem I guess is that I have absolutly no respect for it whatsoever , although I do enjoy the things that you can do with it!  
Little bars and buttons of precious metals on the other hand , they're shiney and heavy , and you can hold them knowing that at some point the bank isn't going to declare them outdated and worthless , and then order you to exchange them for their own *new* brand of cash , which will also , eventualy , return to it's intrinsic value ; Nil.
(Ithink that I read that last little bit on someones sig line here somewhere , sorry for using that but it's bang on the mark!)
Give me the shiney shiney any day! :mrgreen: 
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------

